# Congrats on the 1,000 post club



## MiamiAG (Jan 13, 2004)

Just wanted to send out a congratulations and thanks to the members of the *1,000 post club*:

Sir BlackhOle
Gomer
tsunami
trenac
JanS
gnatster
Way to go guys!!


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

YAY! Congrats folks!!!!!


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

1000 posts is quite a few and I commend all for that milestone. What I am most proud of with all of the 1000+ post folks is there is very little fluff in the majority of posts. Just a little reminder to all that quality is more important then quantity.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks Art. You forgot to include yourself.....  
Congrats to all of you for your contributions and dedication, and I have to agree with Gnaster about the quality over quantity thing. We're lucky here to have such quality.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Two new entries to the 1000 Post Club


Dennis
Plantbrain


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Thanks... and congrats to all the others members in the 1000 post club.


----------



## Plattykins (Apr 3, 2005)

Congratulations you guys!  :supz:


----------



## amber2461 (Jun 15, 2004)

Congratulations, hope to see the names posted here reach the 2,000 posts.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Yet another entry


turtlehead


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

...and another


Piscesgirl


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Been a little while since this has been updated.

Add ...

MatPat
HeyPK
Phil Edwards


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

When did this forum get started? Just curious.


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I think it was early in 2004. Quite amazing, isn't it?


----------



## plantbrain (Jan 23, 2004)

gnatster said:


> Two new entries to the 1000 Post Club
> 
> 
> Dennis
> Plantbrain


Maybe we should call it the
Blah blah blah club?

haha

I think I've a 1/2 dozen forums in this range.
Lots of blah blah blah

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## dennis (Mar 1, 2004)

gee, thanks

Guess I should be honored to bein the same class as you though. I am starting at the University of Mass., Amherst in about a month, majoring in Enviromental Science, so maybe I will catch up with you on day Tom


----------



## standoyo (Aug 25, 2005)

i am still in blurt...oops club


----------



## zeek (Jan 5, 2005)

Yes, Congrats all... and here's another post added to MY count as well


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

Plan of the month: ~20 blaaah blaaah blaah posts a day. By the end of the month I should be in the 2000club.

Yay for filler posts :/


----------

